

Ask HN: Best way for selling my webapplication - NicoJuicy

I&#x27;m selling my multilangual application for member management because i have to few paying members (haven&#x27;t put any work on promotion though). I think a lot of people are in my boat :)<p>Options (according to how i see it):<p>- Source code tutorial for Asp.Net MVC (multilangual, paying and a self designed role system )<p>- Codecanyon ( but asp.Net mvc is not that popular there)<p>- Sideprojectors (is a one-time sell, can i get enough money for it there, to limit my time wasted&#x2F;unpayed?)<p>Does anyone have any experience with this? What would your advice be?
======
NicoJuicy
There's a demo on:
[http://www.ledenboek.be/EN/Account/Login?Demo=True](http://www.ledenboek.be/EN/Account/Login?Demo=True)

If anyone would be interested, you can fill in the form on
[http://goo.gl/forms/ejom4J7dSo](http://goo.gl/forms/ejom4J7dSo) (application
was created in Dutch, some small parts aren't translated yet)

